# What's the best herbicide for Dallisgrass?



## Nickfundy (Aug 22, 2019)

I'll be overseeing in with TTTF in about a month. Just moved in to the house, and the weeds were out of control. I got a handle on nearly everything except the Dallisgrass. It is covering nearly 50% of the lawn. A full renovation is not an option (We're about to have our second child and my wife would kill me). I thought tenacity might work, but Dallisgrass is not listed on the label. I also read somewhere that Ortho Weed B Gon plus crabgrass would work. Has anyone had luck with this? I know I might be asking for something that doesn't exist, but what is an affordable, and effective herbicide for Dallisgrass that won't hurt my TTTF?


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Dallisgrass is tough. It is resilient and can spread quickly.
If you can spend the money, Pylex is your best bet (should offer good control with several apps; on paper, safest for cool season turf)
If you can't spend the money, glyphosate (should offer good control with 1-2 apps. Will kill your fescue, too)
If you want to experiment, fluazifop (somewhat affordable as Ornamec. Might not harm your fescue if you are careful. Efficacy would be a question mark; I'm not certain).

ASAIK, quinclorac will not kill dallisgrass, but I have not tried it personally.

Glyphosate will not affect your seeding efforts. There is a 14 day wait for Ornamec. I don't know about pylex.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

And welcome to TLF!!


----------



## Nickfundy (Aug 22, 2019)

social port said:


> And welcome to TLF!!


Thanks! Grateful for such an awesome community!

I think I will go with glyphosate, seems like the most cost effective route.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Nickfundy said:


> social port said:
> 
> 
> > And welcome to TLF!!
> ...


I have had some success hand-pulling dallisgrass, but you can't be certain that it won't come back. That uncertainty is addressed by glyphosate. We are on the edge of reseeding weather, so hopefully the effects of the destruction will be very short-lived. Definitely plan to buy a little more seed than you were originally anticipating.


----------



## ForsheeMS (May 21, 2018)

Make sure you put down a good pre-emergent next spring. Dallisgrass is a heavy seeder (not as bad as crabgrass) so preventing it from coming back will be important. Prodiamine works well.


----------



## nocsious (May 14, 2018)

Since msma isn't on the market anymore to homeowner turf use, really non-selective glyphosate is the choice.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

ForsheeMS said:


> Make sure you put down a good pre-emergent next spring. Dallisgrass is a heavy seeder (not as bad as crabgrass) so preventing it from coming back will be important. Prodiamine works well.


Interesting. I have never seen prodiamine labeled for dallisgrass control, but I've been wondering whether it might have a positive effect anyway. 
On that note, I had a concerning about of dallisgrass last year, but I've seen almost nothing this year. I've questioned whether I am a master eradicator  or if my dithiopyr is just putting in some good work for me, albeit unexpected.


----------



## ForsheeMS (May 21, 2018)

social port said:


> Interesting. I have never seen prodiamine labeled for dallisgrass control, but I've been wondering whether it might have a positive effect anyway.
> On that note, I had a concerning about of dallisgrass last year, but I've seen almost nothing this year. I've questioned whether I am a master eradicator  or if my dithiopyr is just putting in some good work for me, albeit unexpected.


I had read somewhere that prodiamine would work for dallis, maybe domyown?. When I did my reno in 2013 my lawn had been neglected for years. Full of crabgrass and dallisgrass that had gone to seed many times. So far I have had zero dallisgrass and only minimal crabgrass using prodiamine. Neighbors all around me have lawns full of both, never mow until they have seedheads, and I get wash from 3 of them anytime it rains hard. Either I have been extremely lucky or it works.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

ForsheeMS said:


> Either I have been extremely lucky or it works.


I've got some growing next to my yard, too, and there has been zero outbreak in that area.
That would make both of us extremely lucky.
I'm betting on dithiopyr and prodiamine putting in some extra work.


----------

